# RB26DETT engine or head



## zef (Aug 24, 2013)

Any one have a RB26DETT head or engine for sale?


----------



## zef (Aug 24, 2013)

No one?


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*rb26*



zef said:


> Any one have a RB26DETT head or engine for sale?


Hi , we have a complete engine in parts , needing a bottom end build , contact [email protected]


----------

